# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Nhờ các anh tư vấn DIY máy khắc dưa hấu

## honganle

nhờ các anh tư vấn máy khắc laser để khắc dưa hấu dịp tết ạ. Mình xài loại nguồn gì công suất bao nhiêu, động cơ loại nào, kết cấu ra sao, board mạch nào. để chi phí thấp nhất ạ. em chân thành cám ơn mọi người

----------


## sơn phan

Thấy ở đây có bán máy mua về cho nhanh còn dc bảo hành http://phutungcnc.com/ct/may-cnc/48/...guong-lat.html

----------


## thucncvt

> nhờ các anh tư vấn máy khắc laser để khắc dưa hấu dịp tết ạ. Mình xài loại nguồn gì công suất bao nhiêu, động cơ loại nào, kết cấu ra sao, board mạch nào. để chi phí thấp nhất ạ. em chân thành cám ơn mọi người


XInh chào ,bạn cần DIY máy laser khắc dưa hấu ,có thể liên hệ trực tiếp dưới chữ ký mình ở đây,
 Hướng dẫn kỹ thuật lắp. Vỏ dưa hấu mềm nên 60w là khắc ok rồi ngoài ra meka cắt được 10mm ok 
 Bạn tham khảo video mình chế giá rẻ đây , người thật việc thật  Laser nó 40W  thôi

----------


## nnk

Mình kinh doanh máy nhưng nói thẳng nói thật là dẹp ý nghỉ mua/chế máy để kinh doanh khắc dưa hấu đi, lỗ sặc tiết chứ không dễ ăn đâu, còn nếu là làm dịch vụ cắt khắc đủ thứ trên đời tới tết làm thêm cho đỡ trống máy thì mới nên đầu tư nhe

----------

duonghoang

----------


## honganle

> Mình kinh doanh máy nhưng nói thẳng nói thật là dẹp ý nghỉ mua/chế máy để kinh doanh khắc dưa hấu đi, lỗ sặc tiết chứ không dễ ăn đâu, còn nếu là làm dịch vụ cắt khắc đủ thứ trên đời tới tết làm thêm cho đỡ trống máy thì mới nên đầu tư nhe


dạ em cám ơn máy anh ạ. em định làm 1 máy để thõa mãn đam mê với tết khắc bán lấy lại tiền máy ạ. chi phí cỡ 6tr đỗ lại. ko biết chi phí như vậy có đủ làm ko anh

----------


## hieu_potter

Với 6tr bạn có thể:
-diy 1 con máy với đầu khắc diode 2-3W phục vụ nhu cầu em yêu khoa học
- Mua được 1 bộ nguồn 60-80W, chưa có ống phóng. Đừng nghĩ đến chuyện dựng con máy CO2 với tầm ấy tiền
=> không có gì gọi là ngon bổ rẻ đâu bạn ak.

----------


## honganle

> Với 6tr bạn có thể:
> -diy 1 con máy với đầu khắc diode 2-3W phục vụ nhu cầu em yêu khoa học
> - Mua được 1 bộ nguồn 60-80W, chưa có ống phóng. Đừng nghĩ đến chuyện dựng con máy CO2 với tầm ấy tiền
> => không có gì gọi là ngon bổ rẻ đâu bạn ak.


sẵn tiện cho em hỏi. công suất 2-3W mình khắc dc trên dưa hấu ko ạ. còn cắt mica thì dày mấy ly vậy anh,

----------


## emptyhb

Với 6tr chắc đủ hoặc gần đủ nguồn + bóng laser 40w chỗ bác thư.

Còn sắt thép, ray trượt, dây đai, máy tính, bob, động cơ bước, driver, máy bơm, máy thổi khí cố gắng đi xin ở đâu đó về rồi tự làm thì dùng mach3 chế cháo chạy laser thì được.

----------

honganle

----------

